# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Making Stuff >  small cabin?

## GreatWhiteHunter

ok so heres the scenario.your out in the woods chopping wood,and your cell phone goes out.you can find your way home and decide to try to make some shelter.you already have the wood chopped for the cabin so you decide to try this.you only have your axe,multi tool,and a fire starter could you do it?what other tools would you need? :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## crashdive123

Scenario #2 - head on over to the introduction section and tell us about yourself.  Thanks.

----------


## wareagle69

> Scenario #2 - head on over to the introduction section and tell us about yourself.  Thanks.


sheet crash you slay me
any who that is a breeze, if it was in the winter would be even more fun some of the trees i cut i would make a fire reflector with and the others make a lean to with all the logs, in the canadian wilderness in the winter those are the three items that you never leave home w/o. in my on going study of fire this year winter is my last quarter to study so i have pulled some decayed birch from the bush that still has the bark intact and will use my flint to light the punky wood staye tuned to my ongoing fireskills thread to see how this works out tommorrow

----------


## crashdive123

Don't know that I'd spend the time (months) building a cabin for my nights stay.  As Wareagle said....a lean-to, cover with pine boughs, fire for a nice cozy night.

----------


## GreatWhiteHunter

but if you had to,say to were stuck in the middle of canada,1000 miles from a town would you?

----------


## tsitenha

First build your immediate shelter (lean-to as said) and gather wood for the night (lots) after that make whatever proper plans you need to for the next day, week, month. Building a cabin takes a lot of work, make sure that you need to stay there to use it, not just to build it when you could be making your way home.

Yes I could (build a cabin), over a period of time but immediate shelter first.

----------


## crashdive123

> but if you had to,say to were stuck in the middle of canada,1000 miles from a town would you?


So is this scenario #3?

----------


## Sourdough

What is a cell phone, is that a prison thing??? And why would you care if it worked??? Is your health, safety, comfort, somehow tied to some thingie that did not exist the day you were born 19 years ago.

----------


## Sourdough

> ok so heres the scenario.your out in the woods chopping wood,and your cell phone goes out.you can find your way home and decide to try to make some shelter.you already have the wood chopped for the cabin so you decide to try this.you only have your axe,multi tool,and a fire starter could you do it?what other tools would you need?



This must be another night time reading test. Your phone goes out...who cares. real men don't need no stinking phone.

You CAN find your way home (Thats nice) now you have a no brainier decision, Daa go home, or build a new shelter, gee what to do, wow, what to do.

----------


## crashdive123

Just a question about scenario #1 - Do you have any idea how long it takes to "chop" enough wood for a cabin?

----------


## Gray Wolf

scenario #4, bring an extra battery, very small and super light weight!

----------


## sh4d0wm4573ri7

agree aint building a cabin unless Im staying put good long while lol
Lean to will suffice over night fire and reflector

----------


## DOGMAN

If my cell phone went out, I'd immediatly activate my personal locator beacon, and activate search and rescue personal to come and rescue me.  Even if I was in my front yard! 

If I was 1,000 miles from the nearest town in Canada and I lost cell service- I'd probably have a heart attack!

----------


## Sarge47

Likie Crash said, intro 1st, info 2nd.  Otherwise you're just being rude dude! :Cool:

----------


## klkak

- Out chopping wood

- Know the way home

- Cell phone dead

- Load wood into truck

- Start truck

- Plug in cell phone to charger

- Drive home

- Unload wood in the morning

----------


## klkak

How did we go from out chopping wood to being lost in the middle of Canada a 1000 miles from the nearest town?

OMG! I hate stupid questions.

----------


## Sourdough

Why are you chopping wood, for exercise...? Use a good Bow Saw, less work, less waste, fits better into stove. Axe wonderful tool, Bow saw much Goooder tool. And safer to operate.

----------


## Sourdough

A real man don't need no tools. Why when I was young we would catch 60 pound Beavers with our bare hands, and lash them to a pole so they were 24" apart. Then roll a log over to the beavers, and then step on there tail to start them gnawing. Why we could lay in 5 cords of neatly cut 24" long birch firewood be for lunch. You look kind of skeptic I see, and your thinking how did you drag the logs that weighed three ton. Well in the old days what with no tools, we just find some 14' tall grizzle bears, put some woop'a$$ on them and hitch them up as a team to drag logs. Real man don't need no tools.

----------


## crashdive123

OK - I'm ging to be serious here.........well sort of.  While the axe, multi-tool and fire starter are very good things to have with you, and while most of the people here would do just fine for a night having only them - most would probably just die.  I know, I know GreatWhiteHunter - you are probably saying - not me - I got skills.  Skills are one thing, but smarts are another - anybody that places themselves 1000 miles from anything with the equipment you listed lacks the smarts part and is just going to die.

----------


## Rick

Fortunately, I called the phone number in the paper. He's delivering the wood, cut and stacked, tomorrow. Dang, would you look at that? My cell phone just died.

----------


## wareagle69

well let me add to the feeding frenzy here (who thru blood in the water?)
in canada its hard to be a 1000 miles from the nearest town but i understand you question hundreds of miles may work in the northern most regions of canada but i would not go a thousand miles to cut wood for the winter or even for a cabin and for arguements sake i did pull a front to rear dissappear or was just that far out playing it would be hella more prepared that that as most of us folks here would be
just an observation but how old are ye great white?

----------


## crashdive123

His intro said 19.

----------


## klkak

19? He should be asking his NCOIC these questions.

----------


## crashdive123

While it is cool to ask questions and learn stuff (we all do it and that's why this is a great place) in the two threads that you have started outside of your introduction you have introduced scenerios where you are lost.  I can understand where this can be a concern.  Might I suggest taking a class in orienteering so that you will not have these concerns in the future.  As Klkak suggested, those skills could be learned in the military also.

----------


## klkak

The military "It's more then an adventure, It's a way of life"

Travel to strange and exotic lands. Meet exciting and interesting people and then ... ,

----------


## klkak

> While it is cool to ask questions and learn stuff (we all do it and that's why this is a great place) in the two threads that you have started outside of your introduction you have introduced scenarios where you are lost.  I can understand where this can be a concern.  Might I suggest taking a class in orienteering so that you will not have these concerns in the future.  As Klkak suggested, those skills could be learned in the military also.


Just think,
- The military pays you to lean survival skills.
- They pay you to go for hikes in the woods.
- They pay you to go camping.
- They pay you to target practice with some really cool weapons.
- They pay you to travel the world.
- They pay you just to breath.
- They even pay you while you are on leave/vacation at home deer hunting.
- They pay you while you are out at the bar's drinking with your buddy's

----------


## Rick

Just out of curiosity, how long were you a recruiter?

----------


## klkak

Recruiter! Boy where I come from those are fight'n words.

Recruiters are like the IRS. An ugly necessity that no body like's.

----------


## Rick

But you have the speech down so well. :Big Grin:

----------


## crashdive123

Back in the 70's at least, some recruiters were viewed less than kindly.

----------


## klkak

I've watched all the recruiter training flims. Private Benjermin, In the Army now, Stripes, etc.,

----------


## crashdive123

.....and don't forget Top Gun and Hunt for Red October - Navy recruitment went up quite a bit after those.  When Hunt came out, our ship plus about four recruiters were set up in the lobby.  The submarince sailors just wanted to see a free movie (did some pr work too).  The recruiters were pretty busy.

----------


## klkak

Does anyone remember who started this thread and where did they go?

----------


## crashdive123

Last I saw him he was lost with a dog someplace.  Dog came back....haven't seen the owner.

----------


## Rick

I have no idea. We were working on this blasted cabin and the next thing I know he was gone.

----------


## snakeman

This is one that me and my friends built. We used a bow saw and and hatchets. Itsdone now but the picture show it half way. But like the others said, If somehow you were in a situation like that, You probably wouldn't be too far away and no need to start a whole cabin and then get rescued a few days later. YOur better off with a debris hut or lean to and a fire. If you don't get rescued aftera while. Make your shelter better, more thatch, stonger wood, or find a cave.

----------


## crashdive123

Snakeman - did you chink the cabin?  I'd love to see the finished pics if you have any.

----------


## Rick

I was wondering what you used. Mud/grass?

----------


## Sarge47

Right before my cell phone died I called Brad & Adrian to come & help.  They're on their way, after all, we Numptys gotta stick together & those two knives will probably help. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   Any serious, realistic questions? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Cool:

----------


## Beo

Why would anyone go 1000 miles into the woods to chop wood? Why would you want to if you could? How many numpty's does it take to ask a dumbazz question? How many numpty's does it take to go into the woods with almost nothing?

----------


## klkak

> Why would anyone go 1000 miles into the woods to chop wood? Why would you want to if you could? How many numpty's does it take to ask a dumbazz question? How many numpty's does it take to go into the woods with almost nothing?


Ooo Ooo Ooo,  I don't know the answers to the questions I just wanted to say, Ooo Ooo Ooo. :Big Grin:

----------


## snakeman

> I was wondering what you used. Mud/grass?


I used mud from a bigslope on the side of the creek. I didn't think to put grasses in it but I wish I had. The mud is hard but parts come out sometimes.

crash- I don't have any pictures of it done yet but I'll try and get some soon

----------


## GreatWhiteHunter

so is the military that great? i really like everything you've listed but i dont wanna leave colorado.whoever built that log cab,thats very nice work!!!

----------


## crashdive123

> so is the military that great? i really like everything you've listed but i dont wanna leave colorado.whoever built that log cab,thats very nice work!!!


GreatWhiteHunter - if you ask 100 people that have served in the military that question, you will probably get 100 different answers - but they will have one thing in common.  The bond that you build with your fellow Soldier, Sailor, Airman or Marine will last a lifetime.  

Don't leave Colorado.

----------


## GreatWhiteHunter

in order to go to basic i MUST leave colorado,and theres no sure way to get stationed here again.we do have a base here though

----------


## crashdive123

My point was - the military is not for everybody.  If you do not want to leave Colorado don't join the military, for if you do.....you will most assuredly leave Colorado for sunnier and warmer climates.

----------


## GreatWhiteHunter

:Frown:  that sucks!!

----------


## crashdive123

You see - that's why I said stay in Colorado.  I know that I and many others would be proud to once again serve side by side with those serving today.  Not that we would look forward to it, but rather out of a sense of duty.

Stay in Colorado.

----------


## GreatWhiteHunter

im still thinking about joining,i really would love to serve the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA

----------


## klkak

> You see - that's why I said stay in Colorado.  I know that I and many others would be proud to once again serve side by side with those serving today.  Not that we would look forward to it, but rather out of a sense of duty.
> 
> Stay in Colorado.


Crash, I agree. I would do it without hesitation. well maybe just a little hesitation. :EEK!: 

GWH, Colorado would still be there when you got out.

----------


## Fletcher

Is this about a small cabin or whether or not Colorado is moveing??? Or are you tring 
to get this guy to join up?  I built a small cabin it was 10x10 took 2 months. I also left the U.S. in 1965 came back in 1986 Colorado was right where it was when i left.
 As far as joining the army, airfarse, navy, or jarheads is up to YOU! I say DO IT!!!!!!!!!

----------


## klkak

> As far as joining the army, airfarse, navy, or jarheads is up to YOU! I say DO IT!!!!!!!!!


Without the "U.S. Air force" The "U.S. Army" would be standing on the beach waving to the U.S. Marines and U.S. Navy as they go off to fight Americas enemies.

The most highly trained and independently operating team of U.S. military men is not the Green beret's, Delta force, Marine recon or Navy seals.  This team recruits from the Navy seals first then from everyone else.  Can anyone guess what branch of the U.S. military this team belongs to and what they are called?

----------


## nell67

Spec Ops-Navy?

----------


## klkak

Aim higher nell.

Here is a list of some skills they are trained in:

Parachute operations (Jumpmaster directed spotting for accuracy)
Static line (low altitude)
With combat equipment
With SCUBA equipment
Into forested areas
Into vast bodies of water

High Altitude Low Opening (military free fall)
With combat equipment
With oxygen

High Altitude High Opening (cross country canopy flight)
With combat equipment
With oxygen

Waterborne Infiltration's
SCUBA/Draegger
Submarine lock-outs
Aircraft boat drops
Rubber Raiding Craft operations
Scout (surface) swimming

Mountain Operations                                 
Rock/ice climbing
Rappelling
High angle evacuations

Helicopter Operations
Rappelling
Fast rope
Rope Ladder
Hoist operations (PJs)
Gunner/scanner (PJs)

Overland Movement
Motorcycles
All Terrain Vehicles (ATVs)
Motor vehicle
Team navigation

Arctic Operations
Cross country skiing
Downhill skiing
Skijoring
Snowmobiles
Snowshoes
Akhio

----------


## trax

Man, that's quite a list, is it Captain America and his little pal Bucky? Just a guess :Cool: , 

Hey cabin building guy, yeah, if you're a thousand miles from any town in Canada, there wasn't any cell phone service to begin with and you're pretty much ****ed unless you've got some major wilderness skills, or a plane coming for you, so maybe dream up a different scenario.

----------


## tsitenha

Delta Forces,?

----------


## tsitenha

One problem with people like GWH, is that they are cityfied and unable to understand a rural or wilderness environment. They have romantisized possible wilderness events based on Hollywood, TV etc...

----------


## tsitenha

Akhio ????

----------


## klkak

> Delta Forces,?





> Without the "U.S. Air force" The "U.S. Army" would be standing on the beach waving to the U.S. Marines and U.S. Navy as they go off to fight Americas enemies.
> 
> *The most highly trained and independently operating team of U.S. military men is not the Green beret's, Delta force, Marine recon or Navy seals*.  This team recruits from the Navy seals first then from everyone else.  Can anyone guess what branch of the U.S. military this team belongs to and what they are called?


Nope, but good try. :Frown:

----------


## tsitenha

Sorry, concentration is out the window today or is the new normal?

Not the Peace Corp is it?

----------


## klkak

The akhio is a fiberglass sled designed to carry up to 200 lb of equipment. Infantry squads usually use them to carry their 10-man tent, stove, fuel, water, and other equipment.

The akhio can also be used to evacuate a casualty.

The sled weighs 38 lb and measures 88 x 24 x 8 in. Three rails on the bottom help the sled track in a straight line.

Maneuvering the fully loaded akhio requires the coordinated efforts of up to four individuals, especially on turns.

----------


## klkak

Peace Corp?  You need some coffee.

----------


## Fletcher

Is it the BSA?    or are they the new Home Land Security?  Now those guys have some very cool toys!!!!!!

----------


## klkak

It is the U.S. Air Force Combat Control Team (CCT). This article will give you an idea of what these American Warriors do.
http://www.talkingproud.us/Military080506.html

----------


## GreatWhiteHunter

so im "citified"?i live in the mountains of colorado not near any towns,i was just asking if someone could or can do it.

----------


## crashdive123

> so im "citified"?i live in the mountains of colorado not near any towns,i was just asking if someone could or can do it.


Well you sort of asked that, but not really.  You implied that you were only planning on staying the night.  The initial responses you got addressed building a shelter for the night.  Now - could I - yes.  To do so properly would take me much longer than a few hours to have shelter for the night.  Depending on the size, it could take several months or and entire season to build and chink properly.

----------


## flandersander

And the question remains. Why does it matter if your cell dies? I seriously doubt there would be any cell service 1000 miles from any towns. Could you build a cabin? Yeah eventually, but it would be a ton of work and you would probably have to do a couple "practice" logs first, which would take hours if not days.

----------


## Sam

> Without the "U.S. Air force" The "U.S. Army" would be standing on the beach waving to the U.S. Marines and U.S. Navy as they go off to fight Americas enemies.
> 
> The most highly trained and independently operating team of U.S. military men is not the Green beret's, Delta force, Marine recon or Navy seals.  This team recruits from the Navy seals first then from everyone else.  Can anyone guess what branch of the U.S. military this team belongs to and what they are called?


 Air Force, they are PJ's I think. 
-Sam

----------


## wareagle69

ohh son your treadin on dangerous ground here i know ya want to say para rescue but there are more than a few former army rangers here and i can't ever recall the paras being around when i was out serving up a couple of cans, imho delta is the shiznit i have been aound them and a few seals and recon and my mind says delta

----------


## skunkkiller

I would just say you do need a cabin keep a trap in your truck and you have instant lean to....

----------


## skunkkiller

sorry I mean you don't need a .cabin

----------


## primeelite

It would take a week of chopping wood just to build a "cabin" and by that time you would freeze to death or spend so much time you wouldn't have enough time for food etc. Plus if you were 1,000 miles from a town then I am not sure how well you cell phone would work either. If it did work then your GPS signal would bounce off towers creating a triangle effect and generally they would be able to tell where you were within a 20-30 mile radius which if you are in Canada in the area where you could be 1,000 miles from a town then you would be hard to find. Either way how would you get 1,000 miles from a town without someone knowing the area where you were or having some type of transportation.

----------


## crashdive123

Very well put Primeelite.  How about lumbering on over to the introduction section and tell us a bit about yourself.  Thanks.

----------


## crashdive123

Sarge - Move to General Survival

----------

